# Strutter on the Roost



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Was out scouting Saturday, got in before day light and sat down, when about 50 yards away one started hammerin it. As it got lighter i saw the bird in a tree, and luckily had my video camera, i got some great footage of the bird gobblin his head off, and at one point he even went into full strut and walked out the limb. He finally flew down about thirty yards away from me, and walked away. I thought it was pretty cool to see a bird strutting in a tree. He was a huge bird, and hopefully he will be there for the youth hunt!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

that was some awesome footage you got there..... a bit long but some good stuff! we are going to whack em on satuday.... get cody and you a bird and then monday its the old guys turns!!!!!!!!!


----------

